# baseball pants



## SHIVERP (Mar 7, 2011)

Any fellow youth ball coaches out there know where I can find youth KNEE LENGTH ball pants. I love the old look with the high socks , but I can't seen to find any.Baseball pants aren't supposed to sag or drag the ground    Thanks


----------



## Bruz (Mar 7, 2011)

SHIVERP said:


> Any fellow youth ball coaches out there know where I can find youth KNEE LENGTH ball pants. I love the old look with the high socks , but I can't seen to find any.Baseball pants aren't supposed to sag or drag the ground    Thanks




My 4 year old and 7 year old wear the same pants....they are old style on my 7 year old and shoe top on my 4 year old

The best (most addicting ) place in the World to buy Youth equipment is www.baseballsavings.com....I just bought my daughter 7 Under Armour Heat Gear Jerseys for $35

Bruz


----------



## SHIVERP (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks , Bruz I will check that out


----------



## Buck Nasty (Mar 7, 2011)

The only way to get them knee length is to buy them small, or pull them up.


----------



## stasher1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Buck Nasty said:


> The only way to get them knee length is to buy them small, or pull them up.



Yup. That's what my boys do.


----------



## Bransdad (Mar 7, 2011)

Check out  www.high5sportswear.com


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 7, 2011)

what size you need..we are getting rid of a few 10 pair of pants by cleaning out my two sons baseball drawers.


----------



## Ballplayer (Mar 7, 2011)

With full length, pull them up(cuff) to the knee, then roll the leg back down as if turning a sock inside out and adjust each leg to desired lenght. Easy


----------



## bnew17 (Mar 9, 2011)

pull them up...thats what we always did. Unfortunately the trend now is to pull the pants over the spikes and wear the hats with a flat bill. Its a cryin shame


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 9, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> pull them up...thats what we always did. Unfortunately the trend now is to pull the pants over the spikes and wear the hats with a flat bill. Its a cryin shame



Yeah flat bill is so a thing of the future...


----------



## SHIVERP (Mar 10, 2011)

Bransdad said:


> Check out  www.high5sportswear.com



Thanks, I will check that out


----------



## SHIVERP (Mar 10, 2011)

westcobbdog said:


> what size you need..we are getting rid of a few 10 pair of pants by cleaning out my two sons baseball drawers.



Youth small in gray if possible


----------



## SHIVERP (Mar 10, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> pull them up...thats what we always did. Unfortunately the trend now is to pull the pants over the spikes and wear the hats with a flat bill. Its a cryin shame



Don't get me started on the hats. I personally bend each hat bill before i hand them out, No flat bills and no backward hats allowed:


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 10, 2011)

I hate the way these baseball pants come down to their ankles.  My nephew has that kind and looks sloppy and ridiculous.  And I don't care what yall say, I hate the perfectly flat bill.  Post all the eye rolls you want, it looks dumb.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I hate the way these baseball pants come down to their ankles.  My nephew has that kind and looks sloppy and ridiculous.  And I don't care what yall say, I hate the perfectly flat bill.  Post all the eye rolls you want, it looks dumb.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Mar 11, 2011)

If you look around you might also be able to find basketball shorts from the 70's as well.  Wear them with some nice striped tube socks and make a real fashion statement!





Bonus points for the person sporting these fine duds above...





By the way, you can probably thank Clemson for the long baseball pants.  They began wearing them in the late 70's.  Some retailers call the long baseball pants the Clemson cut.  However, if I remember correctly, the bottom of their long pants tapered a bit and weren't extremely baggy, just long.


Jimmy Key - All ACC from 1980-82, later with the Blue Jays






Current look:






By the way, every time I see a straight billed hat, I have to overcome the urge to put a curve in it...


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not a coach, just a very involved Dad  I too like the short pants.............they get the Super long socks, but not given a choice in the pants does kind of stink.  The kids who really want them though(Short pants look) will compromise and pull the elastic up to their knees.........I've seen it and I LIKE IT!

Biggest thing I have found out is that they have to have FUN. Play by and obey ALL the rules, but have fun and let them decide what they want to do.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> it may look dumb or what not, but i think the ones that were posting the pics were trying to make a point that the flat bills are not a new trend like some were saying.



What I'm saying is, that's totally irrelavent.  I don't care if the twelve deciples wore hats with perfectly straight bills.  Doesn't matter how long it's been around.  It looks stupid.  George Washington may have sagged his pants for all I know but it still looks dumb.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Mar 13, 2011)

When I coached baseball we all looked the same. Pants length, hats, etc. That straight bill stuff to me looks stupid but I am not a 15 yr old kid. 
Personally I think pants should be knee length, solid socks, and BEND your bill!!!!!! But that's my opinion.


----------



## Bruz (Mar 13, 2011)

I personally could not care less whether the have a flat bill and stirrup pants...short pants or a curve in the bill.....Aesthetics mean nothing to me.....give me kids who understand these 4 words...which I teach

Respect

Courage

Character

Honor

If they learn those.....We will have some fun and win some games on a ball field.

Bruz


----------



## southGAlefty (Mar 20, 2011)

Look into Victory baseball pants. I believe the website is www.victory-la.com. They carry the old school pants that are hemned at the knee, but not sure if they carry them in youth sizes. They are a bit pricey however!

I'm currently in my senior year as a pitcher @ Thomas University and I like the look of the long, untapered pants. I don't necessarily want them baggy but I like them long.


----------

